# GTR Failure in outside lane



## W4RPD (Aug 27, 2012)

*Help!*

*What happened;*
I drove my GTR today and after about 30 minutes, the TPMS warning light came on, reporting an error and that the car should be taken to a dealer. After calming down that this wasn't a flat tyre warning, I continued the journey for a few more minutes and then I lost all electrical power. All the ignition lights, MFD display, radio, lights etc died on me. The engine was still running at this point and I managed to move the car across three lanes to the hard shoulder. When I had completely stopped and taken the car out of drive, the engine stopped aswell.

*Some diagnosis;*
I checked for any fuses that might have blown, both in the footwell and under the bonnet, but couldn't see any obvious culprits. Then I rang the RAC and got a flatbed booked to come and pick me up and notified the motorway police patrols of my location. The lights then came on again without any prompting from me, so I started the car. After about 30 seconds, the lights went out again, but the engine stayed running (with the gearstick in Park mode). I tried to turn the engine off, but couldnt - the ignition wasn't responding. I tried putting the keyfob in the slot under the steering column, but it made no difference. After about 5 minures, the engine died aswell, but the windscreen wipers stayed on and couldnt be switched off either. Eventually the wipers stopped as the battery ran out of power (about an hour after the engine died - still sat on the hard shoulder in the snow at this point). A while later the lights on the ignition came on again and I managed to put the hazards on.

*Now the interesting bit;*
I lifted the passenger floor cover up, where the towing hook is stored and found half a pint of water in the polystyrene molded well. I could see that the water had found its way down the side of the passenger footwell, from the bulkhead, to get into the well. This probably explains the failing electrics which worked intermittently afterwards. I was driving in wet conditions and the water wasnt there the last time I drove the car on Monday.

*Any ideas ?*
What will the water have short circuited and what should I be worried about ?!
The car was with Nissan all week being serviced and I collected the car on Friday (it was a G2 36 month service) and I havent driven the car since then until today. Will they have had to move anything that could have affected the grommet/hole that was letting in water ?!

I've driven the car in a lot wetter weather than this in the last 4 months and never had an issue with water ingress.

All feedback gratefully received!


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Just to confirm, you HAVE been in contact with your local Nissan haven't you?


----------



## W4RPD (Aug 27, 2012)

LiamGTR said:


> Just to confirm, you HAVE been in contact with your local Nissan haven't you?


Hi, yes, they were very helpful. They kept the dealership open until past 4pm today to get me a courtesy car and I had the GTR taken straight to them to look at tomorrow morning.


----------



## Glennyboy (Nov 24, 2012)

Hi mate. Bad times. Contact Charles Charlie on here as he's a bit of a whiz with the electrics on the car so may be able to point a few things out that could help. I know it doesn't help, but you'll read many times on here that most owners don't take their cars to NHPC's as most can be right cowboys, whereas the independents know the cars inside out better than anyone, so know what issues removing something could result in, but obviously I understand if your car is under warranty you would go to NHPC.
Good luck mate and hope it gets sorted.....I'd have had my heart in my mouth if that happened to me. Think I might check the passenger footwell of mine


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

There was a thread about this on GTR life and a ams mod to stop this iirc?


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Does sound like something has short circuited... best let the HPC check it out. What MY is your GTR by the way? I've been noticing some pretty common failures such as steering lock, dial bulbs failing and also water in the footwell.


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

GTR RGT said:


> There was a thread about this on GTR life and a ams mod to stop this iirc?


You thinking of this ; )

AMS Nissan R35 GT-R Cowl Splash Shield


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Sounds like water entered the cabin through the ridiculously positioned grommet in the passenger side firewall, and flowed over the BCM module which is located on the outer side of that footwell.

All your symptoms can be attributed to the BCM being shorted. It detects and controls everything from gear stick position to headlights, indicators and ignition button.

Dealer needs to hook up a consult III and just check the BCM isn't ****ed.


----------



## W4RPD (Aug 27, 2012)

*Thank you!*

Thanks for your support folks, really appreciate it.:thumbsup:

*Glennyboy:*
I'm trying to remain optimistic about my local NHPC, but I think you may be right. I took my car to be serviced by them, because its under warranty still and was due a free optimisation. I hope the damage is minimal and fixed quickly. Whether it was caused by anything they did during the service, will remain a mystery - I only know I've not had the problem previously when driving in worse conditions for longer. I cant think they would have needed to remove the battery though.

*GTR RGT, saucyboy:*
I saw the shield from AMS and I'm starting to regret not buying one. With hindsight.....Arse 

*sw20GTS:*
I'm hoping its purely a short circuit as well. The RAC patrol man disconnected the battery for me, explaining that he'd seen some strange and potentially dangerous side affects of similar incidents. As long as the water that got in, doesn't freeze and cause more damage, I'm hoping its simply a matter of drying the car out, charging the battery and fixing the crappy rubber grommet. The battery will need charging again which will no doubt result in some kind of GTR tax 

*Charles:*
Thanks for responding and I didn't realise what the BCM module was or where it was located until you mentioned it. Not sure how expensive a replacement will be if its not repairable, but hoping this will be covered under warranty anyway. It does sound like it's the BCM that's been shorted though. Thanks again for your advice.:clap:


----------



## ozren (Apr 12, 2009)

saucyboy said:


> You thinking of this ; )
> 
> AMS Nissan R35 GT-R Cowl Splash Shield


I actually had that installed since wifey ended up with wet feet on three occasions of heavy rain. I hope it does its "umbrella" job well!


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Think I'm going to buy one now


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Is this a standard issue on all cars?


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

saucyboy said:


> Think I'm going to buy one now


Looked at these before but thought they were for Lhd only....???


----------



## W4RPD (Aug 27, 2012)

The grommet is actually shown quite well in this post;

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/167390-r35-endless-hood-bonnet-canceller-installation.html#post1657678

I've read that other forum members have removed the battery and then sealed the bulkhead hole with a decent sealant to circumvent the issue. I'll wait to see the response I get from the NHPC tomorrow and see what the options are from there. If Nissan do fix the grommet, it will be interesting to see what their solution is.

The BCM module that Charles mentioned is also shown in this picture;

http://www.speedforsale.com/staff/files/iPodConverterInstall.pdf


----------



## alex_123_fra (Mar 26, 2008)

Hmm sorry to hear about this. Not a good situation to be in. 

Ozren, where did you get a RHD AMS Cowl Splash shield? I thought these were only for LHD cars?

Does any UK tuner do similar ones for RHD cars?


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

Is this a common issue with The early Gtr.


----------



## ozren (Apr 12, 2009)

alex_123_fra said:


> Hmm sorry to hear about this. Not a good situation to be in.
> 
> Ozren, where did you get a RHD AMS Cowl Splash shield? I thought these were only for LHD cars?
> 
> Does any UK tuner do similar ones for RHD cars?


My car IS LHD... Got it off e-bay. I showed it to some buddies of mine and bet they wont guess what it was. Full dinner or lunch was at stake but they didn't even come close - and I told them to be as bizarre as possible.


----------



## alex_123_fra (Mar 26, 2008)

ozren said:


> My car IS LHD... Got it off e-bay. I showed it to some buddies of mine and bet they wont guess what it was. Full dinner or lunch was at stake but they didn't even come close - and I told them to be as bizarre as possible.


Ah ok thanks. 

So what do us poor folks with RHD cars do? Mine doesn't seem to have water ingress but how does one know if they are at risk?


----------



## Chopchopsee (Jul 1, 2012)

I'm guessing I'm at risk as my car steams up in the car wash unless the AC is on. Must check my footwell..


----------



## W4RPD (Aug 27, 2012)

Chopchopsee said:


> I'm guessing I'm at risk as my car steams up in the car wash unless the AC is on. Must check my footwell..


Chopchopsee - Can I suggest you take a look at the carpet around the passenger footwell and check if its damp - the quote I'm getting from Nissan to replace the BCM and PCM which been soaked in water, is;

£2,500 just for the parts !!!!!!!!!!!!

And its now been suggested that the wiring loom may need to be replaced, as the connectors have corroded. And they are quoting;

£5,500 for the wiring loom, plus labour !!!!!!!!!

At the moment I've got a very expensive skip with a GTR badge on the back.

:bawling:uke:


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

W4RPD said:


> Chopchopsee - Can I suggest you take a look at the carpet around the passenger footwell and check if its damp - the quote I'm getting from Nissan to replace the BCM and PCM which been soaked in water, is;
> 
> £2,500 just for the parts !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

[QUOTE

Is it not covered through warrantee?[/QUOTE]


If the car is a 2009 model there will be no warrantee left on it.


Has the car been garaged when it has not been used?


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

If the terminals on the end of the plug silver they will be ok.
This is just a dealer going over the top as usual.
WD 40 sprayed on the connections and plugged in and out four or five times would clean the connections in seconds.
Might be a idea to source a second hand ECU. there was a place in wimbledon many tears ago used to refurb ECUs.
Hope this helps Goldie


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your situation W4rpd. 

The really, really, irritating thing about situations like these is that you have absolutely no way of telling whether the HPC disturbed the grommet when carrying out the work on your car. Add to that the fact that it's in a stupid position that appears to be almost directly above the where the BCM is mounted and you have to conclude it's absolutely nothing to do you with you. And yet you might still get slapped with an enormous bill at the end of this. Let's hope that doesn't happen.

I'm surprised that there's not been more noise about this on the UK forum before though. I would have thought that if the grommet was not doing its job (if left undisturbed) there would have been many more reported incidents of the same problem. Has your car had any previous work done that would have entailed additional wiring running through that grommet?

I guess all of us with early cars are now sat waiting for this to happen and will be bricking it every time we drive in the rain until we get round to caulking up the grommet.

Good luck with your discussions with Nissan.


----------



## mags993tt (Feb 3, 2011)

Is this part replaced by Syvecs? If so then I am sure there are a few kicking around that you could buy quite cheap mate.


----------



## Chopchopsee (Jul 1, 2012)

W4RPD said:


> Chopchopsee - Can I suggest you take a look at the carpet around the passenger footwell and check if its damp - the quote I'm getting from Nissan to replace the BCM and PCM which been soaked in water, is;
> 
> £2,500 just for the parts !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Really feel for you - just checked mine before and after putting it through the car wash - luckily all seems dry - hope you manage to find a more cost effective solution - I would definitely suggest speaking to one of the independents like Sly at Kaizer as he is truly encyclopedic in his knowledge of all things GTR and a genuinely good man who will advise you honestly

Rgds Saj


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

W4RPD said:


> Chopchopsee - Can I suggest you take a look at the carpet around the passenger footwell and check if its damp - the quote I'm getting from Nissan to replace the BCM and PCM which been soaked in water, is;
> 
> £2,500 just for the parts !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


If Nissan agree to foot the bill, no issue, as it appears to be a design fault. If you have run additional wires and they can dispute fault as it has been tampered with PM ME, DO NOT PAY THIS STUPID AMOUNT OF MONEY.

If they refuse, as GoldGTR35 rightly says, we can get the BCM unit out, strip and dry or spray with WD40.

Most electronic components and circuit boards these days have a laquer finish, as with most mobile phones, to prevent moisture corrosion.

From reading your post I am almost positive from the intermittent nature of the problem that drying/waterproofing will cure the issue.

If dirty water(Conductive) gets in it creats a short circuit, but once rinsed with clean water (non-conductive) and dryed most often everyting returns to normal.

DO NOT pay the stealers this rediculus amount of money. 

PM me if you need help with getting this sorted. It can be done at a fraction of the cost I assure you.

Satan


----------



## W4RPD (Aug 27, 2012)

*Thank you to everyone on here*

*Updates;*

I have now lodged a case with Nissan Customer Services to try and sort through warranty. Westway Oxford HPC have stated that Nissan will not entertain a warranty claim, as they dont believe there is a fault. They wont even send an inspector out to view the damage. Its slightly more complicated than initially reported, because Nissan are stating that because I have had the BDL front and rear camera kit installed, which has the flat cables going through the same grommet, this has caused the leak.

However, I have found and forwarded evidence from many people from Europe and the US who have had the same issue without any other cables being routed through the grommet. I have also forwarded the details for the AMS shield which has been developed because of the demand for a solution to the problem. I believe there are Nissan instructions to wire up the aftermarket Nissan DRL's passing cable through the grommet (in other words its the recommended route) and I'm looking for this in parallel.

Nissan have quoted over £12k to replace the main wiring harness, the short harness and potentially the BCM and PCM module if these needed replacing. I don't think they need replacing, but can't tell until they wire the car backup.

I have an alternative plan to resolve this, but its inappropriate for me to disclose until I have a final answer from Nissan. I have experience of resolving this kind of issue through legal means, but its not a route to undertake unless absolutely necessary.

*Thank you;*
The feedback from helpful individuals on this forum is immense. The supportive comments from people who have replied to this thread is really really appreciated - its pretty stressful to have spent a small fortune on a 2010 car 6 months ago, which still has another 6 months of Nissan warranty remaining and has only covered 11k miles, to be told that I should spend another £12k+ on fixing an issue not under warranty. And I'd only had the car back for 48 hours after spending £800 on a service.

Once I have a conclusion from Nissan, I will post photos, correspondance etc as I believe other GTR owners should be aware of the issue and should mitigate themselves.

*BUT* - If you have condensation in your car, if you have slightly damp carpets in the passenger footwell, if you have any other cables going through the grommet behind the battery other than the main wiring loom - seal the grommet yourself now. Its prone to leaking under heavy rain, as water trickles down the side of the wiring loom. Over time this will corrode connectors or worse.

And if you have any of these symptoms, please let me know - because it will help support my case in getting Nissan to fix under warranty!

Thank you folks.


----------



## RJJ (Aug 11, 2012)

I hope it all goes well w4rpd and nissan help you out. Really gutted for you mate.

Satan, really nice to see forum members helping out other members, kudos to you mate.

It's a breath of fresh air, members helping out other members after all the recent incidents that have occurred.

RJJ


----------



## Chopchopsee (Jul 1, 2012)

W4RPD said:


> *Updates;*
> 
> I have now lodged a case with Nissan Customer Services to try and sort through warranty. Westway Oxford HPC have stated that Nissan will not entertain a warranty claim, as they dont believe there is a fault. They wont even send an inspector out to view the damage. Its slightly more complicated than initially reported, because Nissan are stating that because I have had the BDL front and rear camera kit installed, which has the flat cables going through the same grommet, this has caused the leak.
> 
> ...



Real shame that they keep taking such a cheap attitude to these incidents

No matter how much I love the car, the principle of their behaviour makes me much more likely to sell the car earlier than I otherwise would . . .

Hopefully a reasonable resolution can be achieved for you - good luck


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

W4RPED, as has been said in this thread, I'd take the HPCs assessment with a pinch of salt. If the BCM dries out and works, why on earth replace everything, that's just nuts and over egging the problem to get some big money work out of the warranty.

My feeling is that much of the warranty decision is based on Nissan trying to mitigate the expenses brought to them by their HPCs. 

Either way, there is no way I'll let you spunk 12k on this. 

Not on my watch!


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Hope you get this sorted buddy :thumbsup:

I'm concerned about mine as i do sometimes seem to have excessive condensation in my car and have to sit with the blowers on for a few minutes before driving off.

Does anybody have a picture of this grommet and where to find it so i can check it out?


----------



## alex_123_fra (Mar 26, 2008)

As ***** says, is there a guide on where to look? Do you have to take the battery out? Is the grommet completely sealable or are there looms running through. Will sealing it fix this issue?


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

RJJ said:


> I hope it all goes well w4rpd and nissan help you out. Really gutted for you mate.
> 
> Satan, really nice to see forum members helping out other members, kudos to you mate.
> 
> ...


RJJ

Thanks. That is the whole point of a forum surely isn't it?:thumbsup:

Just look at what "Super Sanj" as I now call him and "Honda_Pilot" have done for other forum members.

We all have the same beast and we all benefit from the collective knowledge and some of the specalist knowledge that we have on here.

I absolutely HATE to see anyone get shafted. £12K my fu**in arse. My real worry is that if the car is left too long at the stealer, or played about with, it will require major work.

I am sure with CC's knowledge and the mechanic who tends the fleet of vehicles for the company I work for, this will be sorted for a fraction of the cost quoted.

I am happy to do what I can to assist, and have PM'D W4RPD with my number.

We will see if this can't get fixed at my kind of money.:thumbsup:


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

The easiest way to see it is to grab a torch, get on your hand and knees and look up behind the glove box from the passenger footwell. It's about 10-12 inches up and towards the exterior side of that footwell. The grommet on my car is about an inch wide.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

charles charlie said:


> The easiest way to see it is to grab a torch, get on your hand and knees and look up behind the glove box from the passenger footwell. It's about 10-12 inches up and towards the exterior side of that footwell. The grommet on my car is about an inch wide.


Cheers Andy :thumbsup:


----------



## alex_123_fra (Mar 26, 2008)

charles charlie said:


> The easiest way to see it is to grab a torch, get on your hand and knees and look up behind the glove box from the passenger footwell. It's about 10-12 inches up and towards the exterior side of that footwell. The grommet on my car is about an inch wide.


Thanks Charlie, so you put sealant from the inside of the car?


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

alex_123_fra said:


> Thanks Charlie, so you put sealant from the inside of the car?


Going to have a look at mine on Friday.

If the area is flat, Dynamat it, as that stuff won't come off in the damp.

Form a cone and seal around the wires and to the firewall. Should sort it I think?


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

SamboGrove said:


> Hope you get this sorted buddy :thumbsup:
> 
> I'm concerned about mine as i do sometimes seem to have excessive condensation in my car and have to sit with the blowers on for a few minutes before driving off.
> 
> Does anybody have a picture of this grommet and where to find it so i can check it out?


Sam you can see it in the link posted early in this thread to the pop up bonnet canceller install guide. It's about 6 or 7 photos down into that thread once battery has been removed. That thread also gives good instructions on battery removal. Might have a crack at it this weekend and break out the duct tape and caulk. Or maybe I'll bottle it in case I mess something else up ...


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

I never sealed mine as the torrential water ingress only happened the once in horrendous conditions on the M6 years ago. The missus got wet feet but all else was okay.

If memory serves the metalwork around it is smooth but I can't remember how good access is from inside as it was ages ago when I was looking for an easy route into the cabin for a long forgotten project.

If access from inside is tricky, you'd have to remove the battery and access it from there, and that's a tight squeeze.

If it wasn't so bloody cold I'd nip out and take a ganzy but I'm staying inside where it's warm.....


----------



## Glennyboy (Nov 24, 2012)

Guys, I know it's been said before, but Satan and CC you are effing legends supporting the poor lad whose trying to be fleeced of 12k. If it happened to me I'd by pooing myself at the thought of how much it would cost. Having guys like you, and many others on this forum who are always around to help and offer support and advice seriously makes a huge difference. It's easy to say nothing as its not your problem, but what you've done to support and potentially help here makes such a difference and helps people sleep at night knowing they're not in it alone with these cars. :bowdown1: I thank you, and good luck to W4RPD getting this all sorted. We'll all be watching this space..


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Are the members with condensation and damp in their cars keeping them in a garage or leaving it outside in all weathers?

Just interested to see if this is a issue whilst driving the car or if it could be water working its way into the car from being left outside.


----------



## W4RPD (Aug 27, 2012)

*Updates - what a week*

*First*, I need to thank everyone that has responded to this post - the encouragement and personal offers of help have been absolutely brilliant. Apologies for not responding, but on top of the car saga, I've had the most sh*te week of work and then ended up spending part of Easter in Accident and Emmergency with a member of my family.

*So.... the car.* Its at Litchfield to be fixed. Iain and his team are terrific.

_The issue I had was caused by water coming into the cabin and onto the electrics, which over time has corroded a pin in the wiring harness. On the journey that I had on the M40, it was raining/snowing and the water ingress obviously caused a short and I suspect the pin now needs to be replaced._

Nissan (Westway Oxford - Bless 'em) proposed that they couldn't replace just a connector, and therefore a replacement wiring loom would be required (over £5k for the part plus over £1.8k plus VAT for fitting - bargain). I tried the warranty route, lodged a case/claim with Nissan and they stuck to the "your care has been modified by passing the camera ribbon cables through the same grommet" line. I explained and gave evidence of other people with the same issue, but they advised they weren't going to change their opinion.

Iain Litchfield however, said bring the car to them, and he'll fix for free and warranty the work. I'm not sure if the additional ribbon cables going through a grommet that already had a whole in it caused the issue, but Iain has kindly offered to take responsibility for fixing. His team have also organised the transport to take the car to their premises and it was picked up from Nissan Oxford today.

I attach a photo of the grommet, taken by Nissan, which clearly shows the additional cables that were installed for the front camera and laser jammer.

I'm hoping that Litchfield can fix the car this week and I can go and pick it up!
If Iain and his team fix this, I'll be looking to remove the Nissan badge and replace it with a Litchfield badge out of protest. I can also see myself getting a Litchfield warranty when the current one expires.

Once again, I can't thank people enough on this forum for your support and practical advice. Particularly Satan and Charles - you guys are proper gents and I owe you both a beer. Satan - apologies that I didn't repsond to your PM - this is the first time I've had 5 minutes to myself and to update the thread, but I'm genuinely very grateful for your offer of personal help - you're a top bloke :clap:

I would urge everyone who has ever had any condensation build up in their car and think nothing of it, to check the grommet, check under the carpet in the passenger footwell, and maybe even the connectors to the BCM and PCM for any potential issue - its worth preventing if you can.

I'll update again when the Litchfield team have advised on the progress.

And finally, one more thing! I rang Litchfield's office this morning slightly before they opened after the bank holiday weekend and the number was diverting to Iain's mobile, while he was in another country. I waited 10 minutes and called again and got through to the office and James helped confirm the time of the pickup from Oxford Nisaan - but Iain called me back. He explained he had a missed call, didn't know who I was but wanted to make sure I was being looked after. Compare that to the amount of times I've had to call Nissan just to get them to call me back.:thumbsup:


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

I have a front camera fitted too.
So that grommet is under the battery?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Personally I'm a touch confused as to why anyone would use this grommet for passing wiring into the cabin. It is in a known water problem area.

I have always used the smaller unused grommet which runs from the brake fluid compartment (driver's side) and into the driver's footwell. Yes it's smaller, but it is placed on the vertical firewall and as such has a very low risk of water ingress.


----------



## W4RPD (Aug 27, 2012)

vxrcymru said:


> I have a front camera fitted too.
> So that grommet is under the battery?


Its actually behind the battery - you need to remove the cover to get a decent view of it.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks, I'll take a look next time I get my hands on the car, its at Litchfields for some work.


----------



## W4RPD (Aug 27, 2012)

vxrcymru said:


> Thanks, I'll take a look next time I get my hands on the car, its at Litchfields for some work.


Hi, if it helps I'm at Litchfield in 30 minutes to pick up my car. I can suggest that your car might need a quick check to see if you have the same issue, which can be prevented with some simple sealant.


----------



## paparazzi (Oct 10, 2009)

I also had this issue several years ago. I kept getting wierd datalogs and the map kept switching to high det mode. 

It's the grommet for sure. The AMS shield is for LHD GTRs but you fab a plate similarly for RHD.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

W4RPD said:


> Hi, if it helps I'm at Litchfield in 30 minutes to pick up my car. I can suggest that your car might need a quick check to see if you have the same issue, which can be prevented with some simple sealant.


Sorry just seen this, did you mention it to IL?


----------



## W4RPD (Aug 27, 2012)

vxrcymru said:


> Sorry just seen this, did you mention it to IL?


Hi, Yes I did and explained that I didnt know which car was yours, other than it looks to be black (he had 35 GTR's on site at the time!) but he indicated that he is going to look at this for all cars that have either reported condensation or that have had cables passed through the same grommet.

Hope you dont have any issues - for me they put some sealant over the grommet and look to have done a reasonable job.


----------



## W4RPD (Aug 27, 2012)

*Car back at last..*

After the grief of the last few weeks, I managed to find time to cover the car in snow. Even the R500 managed to get a little sunshine on it at the same time.

Thanks for everyones help on this thread:clap:


----------



## Mach2Phil (Dec 20, 2019)

I had something similar on my 66 plate GTR when it was about 2 months old. On the motorway in the outside lane (where they normally are) and I lost all power I put the car to N and coasted over to hard shoulder and the engine remained on idle and no warning lights. Tried “D” again and car drive fine. Took in into Nissan a few days later to find out what happened and no fault codes were found and it never happened again.

I know of someone that had water in the same place as you on a 2017 car and it turned out it was getting in to the car from the bottom of the door. The carpet on the lower side of the door panel was soaking wet and the water getting in was traced to the big speaker gasket not sealing the hole. Luckily it was found before it flooded and done any damage.

good luck in getting your sorted


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Holy thread resurection Batman !!!!


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

I thought my 33 gtr tail light leak was bad. First i read about boot struts joint rust now this. This sums it up for me lol. Any suggestion what to check before buying a MY13 gtr? Seems like every gtr gen has some soort of water leak.


----------

